# HGH for boxing



## Viking18 (Jun 19, 2016)

So im currently has a bad elbow, so im taking time off training. But wanna get back to 2-3 times boxing a week, and 2-3 times weights.

Have been wondering if HGH would be good to run on the side 3-4 ui eod for muscles and recovery, i do not compete!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Viking18 said:


> So im currently has a bad elbow, so im taking time off training. But wanna get back to 2-3 times boxing a week, and 2-3 times weights.
> 
> Have been wondering if HGH would be good to run on the side 3-4 ui eod for muscles and recovery, i do not compete!


 Cheaper route.

https://researchpeptides.com/blogs/using-peptides-injury-repair-healing-43


----------



## Viking18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks mate will take a look at it!

Im 22 though, but i dont know doesnt HGH also have a lot of other benefits? its my friends whos bodybuilding, that introduced me to the thought, when we talked about this.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Cheaper route.
> 
> https://researchpeptides.com/blogs/using-peptides-injury-repair-healing-43


 Yea, cheaper for a reason...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

naugahyde said:


> Yea, cheaper for a reason...


 Using Hgh or Peptides is a complex subject.

Suggest you read pscarbs stickies to get a full understanding of them.

Maybe bpc157 might be better for an injury.

Get knowledgeable about them from the forum, rather than 'a mate in the gym'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/257314-a-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/?do=embed


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> Yea, cheaper for a reason...


 Meaning what?

Please elaborate.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Peptides can't ever match genuine GH for overall gains imo. Not saying they are useless. Not questioning the quality of this Peptide source .

Post was a bit ambiguous I admit, apologies for any confusion!


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

naugahyde said:


> Peptides can't ever match genuine GH for overall gains imo. Not saying they are useless. Not questioning the quality of this Peptide source .
> 
> Post was a bit ambiguous I admit, apologies for any confusion!


 Having said that MK 677 is showing great promise atm - if I were to run a peptide or sarm it would be this.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

naugahyde said:


> Having said that MK 677 is showing great promise atm - if I were to run a peptide or sarm it would be this.


 it blows ass

lethargy, bloat and insatiable hunger

the only thing its good for is low dose pre bed to help with sleep and a mild appetite stim

anything in the realms of boosting GH causes horrendous sides not worth the small amount of benefits

from nothing more than my own personal experience it really is GH > every other GH related peptide or secretagogue


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

swole troll said:


> it blows ass
> 
> lethargy, bloat and insatiable hunger
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that. Maybe Mk also belongs to the growing pile marked 'Peptides that offered much - but delivered little'!


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

latblaster said:


> Using Hgh or Peptides is a complex subject.
> 
> Suggest you read pscarbs stickies to get a full understanding of them.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice but what makes you think I get my info from 'a mate in the gym?

You mentioned Pscarb - great guy & very generous with his advice but let's be honest - given the choice of one over the other what would he choose?

Peptides?

I doubt it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

naugahyde said:


> Thanks for the advice but what makes you think I get my info from 'a mate in the gym?
> 
> You mentioned Pscarb - great guy & very generous with his advice but let's be honest - given the choice of one over the other what would he choose?
> 
> ...


 Sorry, mixed up your post with 'Viking'.

Peptides stimulate the Pituitary to produce natural GH.

Synthetic gh doesn't.

Lots of reasons to use Peptides rather than GH.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

latblaster said:


> Sorry, mixed up your post with 'Viking'.
> 
> Peptides stimulate the Pituitary to produce natural GH.
> 
> ...


 No worries. I agree peptides have a role to play. Just given the choice GH is what I'd run, but that's me & its as much for alleviating a personal medical issue as a muscle building function. Don't have time to discuss that in detail ATM - but will be running and posting a Gh cycle log in the near future.

All and any info & opinions always appreciated.


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

naugahyde said:


> No worries. I agree peptides have a role to play. Just given the choice GH is what I'd run, but that's me & its as much for alleviating a personal medical issue as a muscle building function. Don't have time to discuss that in detail ATM - but will be running and posting a Gh cycle log in the near future.
> 
> All and any info & opinions always appreciated.


 depends what GH youre using.

Im using Ansomone so Chinese Pharma, using 5iu MWF for muscle building/leaning out purposes alongside the general health benefits. Muscle building it offers very little but the recovery does and the great sleep I am getting from it too alongside the hunger meaning I dont struggle to eat my calories.

Many people run ED, EOD, MWF. I like MWF at higher doses, its something I believe Pscarb recommended before, probably somewhere many posts ago I used the search bar to try and find a protocol while he was in hospital and not many others offered great advice except for what they were using.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

NWWWFC said:


> depends what GH youre using.
> 
> Im using Ansomone so Chinese Pharma, using 5iu MWF for muscle building/leaning out purposes alongside the general health benefits. Muscle building it offers very little but the recovery does and the great sleep I am getting from it too alongside the hunger meaning I dont struggle to eat my calories.
> 
> Many people run ED, EOD, MWF. I like MWF at higher doses, its something I believe Pscarb recommended before, probably somewhere many posts ago I used the search bar to try and find a protocol while he was in hospital and not many others offered great advice except for what they were using.


 Oh I didn't know he was in Hospital, nothing serious I hope? Haven't been here much - been over on Meso Rx mostly.

Did you ever run Igf bloods on the Anso's? Seen some good GH serum and Igf scores recently but also some of the generics are doing fairly well ATM.

Personally I'd prefer to pay a bit more for Anso's quality or Western Pharma for peace of mind..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

naugahyde said:


> Thanks for the advice but what makes you think I get my info from 'a mate in the gym?
> 
> You mentioned Pscarb - great guy & very generous with his advice but let's be honest - given the choice of one over the other what would he choose?
> 
> ...


 it all depends on their time and situation plus GH will always win because people take more GH then the amount of GH the dose of peptides they use can release so not a fair comparison, a saturation dose of a clinical grade GHRP/GHRH stack will release a maximum amount of 1.13iu of GH so on the standard 3 x day protocol the maximum amount of GH that can be released from the pituitary Gland would be 3.39iu now you compare that with 3.39iu of synthetic GH and the differences will be minimal if any but when you consider that synthetic will harm the PG long term and will affect insulin sensitivity but natural GH released from the pulse created from the GHRP/GHRH stack will do neither

so when you match the dose between peptides and synthetic GH peptides will come out on top, although it is more complex injecting multiples times a day with peptides over one jab a day with synthetic GH

there are Pro's and Con's for using either


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> it all depends on their time and situation plus GH will always win because people take more GH then the amount of GH the dose of peptides they use can release so not a fair comparison, a saturation dose of a clinical grade GHRP/GHRH stack will release a maximum amount of 1.13iu of GH so on the standard 3 x day protocol the maximum amount of GH that can be released from the pituitary Gland would be 3.39iu now you compare that with 3.39iu of synthetic GH and the differences will be minimal if any but when you consider that synthetic will harm the PG long term and will affect insulin sensitivity but natural GH released from the pulse created from the GHRP/GHRH stack will do neither
> 
> so when you match the dose between peptides and synthetic GH peptides will come out on top, although it is more complex injecting multiples times a day with peptides over one jab a day with synthetic GH
> 
> there are Pro's and Con's for using either


 Well I kind of left myself wide open there to be contradicted by the man himself!

I realise it is a much more nuanced question than simply Hgh Vs Peptides. Of course it depends on one's own individual goals and priorities, and other factors..

I guess one other issue I have is with the quality control aspect of the various 'research labs' that offer peptides and finding consistent quality product. Of course this is also a big issue with Hgh - but at least if one chooses to stump up the readies for genuine Pharma Hgh you know what you are getting.

With research lab peptides, as indeed with Ugl/'generic' Hgh it's always a crapshoot! Course that's just a sourcing issue - not a criticism of peptides themselves.

Thanks for taking the time to respond, much appreciated. I think I will stick with Anso's for now but will reconsider the use of peptides going forward...


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

naugahyde said:


> Oh I didn't know he was in Hospital, nothing serious I hope? Haven't been here much - been over on Meso Rx mostly.
> 
> Did you ever run Igf bloods on the Anso's? Seen some good GH serum and Igf scores recently but also some of the generics are doing fairly well ATM.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer to pay a bit more for Anso's quality or Western Pharma for peace of mind..


 he was, hes out now but doubt he'll be active on here heavily for a while.

No I havent to be honest. Generics doing well I do agree but rather have peace of mind from Anso, the codes etc knowing its legit and got GH in it at least.

Yeah for sure, I wouldnt touch western unless I had a lot of money and it wasnt really much of an object to be honest.


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> it all depends on their time and situation plus GH will always win because people take more GH then the amount of GH the dose of peptides they use can release so not a fair comparison, a saturation dose of a clinical grade GHRP/GHRH stack will release a maximum amount of 1.13iu of GH so on the standard 3 x day protocol the maximum amount of GH that can be released from the pituitary Gland would be 3.39iu now you compare that with 3.39iu of synthetic GH and the differences will be minimal if any but when you consider that synthetic will harm the PG long term and will affect insulin sensitivity but natural GH released from the pulse created from the GHRP/GHRH stack will do neither
> 
> so when you match the dose between peptides and synthetic GH peptides will come out on top, although it is more complex injecting multiples times a day with peptides over one jab a day with synthetic GH
> 
> there are Pro's and Con's for using either


 How do you rate peptide vs synthetic hgh, body effects wise? I've heard people claiming peptides induced HGH is way better and with less side effects than synthetic hgh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> How do you rate peptide vs synthetic hgh, body effects wise? I've heard people claiming peptides induced HGH is way better and with less side effects than synthetic hgh.


 iu to iu peptides will be better as it is your own GH that is released so the side effects are less in the way of no natural suppression or shutdown and the natural release will have all the Isoforms contained in natural GH not just the one contained in synthetic GH (20Kda)


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> it all depends on their time and situation plus GH will always win because people take more GH then the amount of GH the dose of peptides they use can release so not a fair comparison, a saturation dose of a clinical grade GHRP/GHRH stack will release a maximum amount of 1.13iu of GH so on the standard 3 x day protocol the maximum amount of GH that can be released from the pituitary Gland would be 3.39iu now you compare that with 3.39iu of synthetic GH and the differences will be minimal if any but when you consider that synthetic will harm the PG long term and will affect insulin sensitivity but natural GH released from the pulse created from the GHRP/GHRH stack will do neither
> 
> so when you match the dose between peptides and synthetic GH peptides will come out on top, although it is more complex injecting multiples times a day with peptides over one jab a day with synthetic GH
> 
> there are Pro's and Con's for using either


 Why do you think some people say peptides do nothing?

Do you think GHRP-2 is a good choice over ipam for the higher GH release, despite the cortisol and prolactin issues? Something like GHRP-2 throughout the day (or even like 10 mcg of hexarelin mixed with 100 mcg of GHRP-2 for a bigger spike without the hexarelin tolerance effect), then a bigger dose of around 500 to 1000 mcg ipam before bed to achieve great results at a relatively decent price. Achieving the equivalent results of ~4iu per day of pharma GH would be awesome for most people's needs I suspect!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JackTorrance said:


> Why do you think some people say peptides do nothing?
> 
> Do you think GHRP-2 is a good choice over ipam for the higher GH release, despite the cortisol and prolactin issues? Something like GHRP-2 throughout the day (or even like 10 mcg of hexarelin mixed with 100 mcg of GHRP-2 for a bigger spike without the hexarelin tolerance effect), then a bigger dose of around 500 to 1000 mcg ipam before bed to achieve great results at a relatively decent price. Achieving the equivalent results of ~4iu per day of pharma GH would be awesome for most people's needs I suspect!


 i have no idea why most say peptides do nothing?? maybe its because they expect more and have no idea how they work

you wont get much more of a spike if you mix hex with GHRP-2 there is a point of diminishing return this is why its called a saturation dose, using more such as 2 x the saturation dose only gives 27% more GH than the saturation dose.

if you have no issue with cortisol and prolactin then you can use GH|RP-2 over IPAM the pulse of GH is slightly more with GHRP-2 but it is very minor


----------

